# '83 Johnson 2 Cyl 60HP Primer Solenoid ?



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

So fix must other fuel leaks, but when testing starter I noticed primer solenoid leaking when cranking with key pressed in. It leaks fuel out of the manual valve.

My question is do you think the kit in the link below would fix it. There is not an exact cross reference to a sierra part#. Also, I'm wonder if you guys think that would be the problem.


http://www.amazon.com/Sierra-International-18-7044-KIT-SERV-VALVE-EJ/dp/B0039069KI/ref=pd_sim_sbs_sg_1?ie=UTF8&refRID=0FDPYV7TNMTCNG3DNTEW

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Just get the rebuild kit for the solenoid its like $15. Also i advise against anything Sierra. Also get all new lines and possibly new Ts and you should be leak free


----------



## fsae99 (Apr 8, 2010)

> Just get the rebuild kit for the solenoid its like $15. Also i advise against anything Sierra. Also get all new lines and possibly new Ts and you should be leak free


Cut,
This is what I'm having trouble finding, got a part# of the rebuild kit for a 0582111 primer solenoid?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Bob_Rogers (Oct 14, 2009)

0511808 is the replacement gasket, this part is almost always what needs replacement


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Yea im not an omc guy so part numbers are out of my zone. I just went to my local omc mechanic


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Which was also a help because all the primer fuel lines are a rare inside diameter size and only he had them


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

Which was also a help because all the primer fuel lines are a rare inside diameter size and only he had them


----------

